
The Scala Collection API Sucks … Or is it a Work of Beauty? - fiaz
http://blog.schauderhaft.de/2010/12/19/the-scala-collection-api-sucks-or-is-it-a-work-of-beauty/
======
PaulHoule
As I struggled with the C# type system, I looked to Scala for answers.

When I actually tried using Scala, I discovered that type erasure in the JVM
broke many of the generics patterns that I was using every day in C#. Also, I
discovered that Scala's approach to the static scope doesn't tackle the tough
problems addressed by PHP 5.3.

Then Microsoft added covariant and contravariant polymorphism in C# 4.0, which
are the two features that I wanted the most from Scala.

